# Income Search



## Paddysgrl (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi folks,

My husband currently works in the O&G/Petrochemical plants here in Texas USA. 
We're trying to research for our impending move to NZ or AU. However, finding the income aspect (for both countries) is very difficult. 
Cost of homes, food, healthcare, etc. is easily acquired but why is income so darn difficult? 

Any website suggestions? Anyone currently working in manufacturing plants?

My husband "should" be able to work in refineries, chemical manufacturing plants, power plants, wastewater treatment, etc. 

Any helpful tidbits are appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Income is hard because it varies drastically!

For instance working with Blackwater in Perth pays a hell of s lot less then working with Blackwater in say Karratha.

The mining industry and the oil industry carry heavily inflated wages although those are decreasing at the moment. 

A Perth based manufacturing job could pay 55,000 Aus a year, whereas working in a powerstation on a minesite could be worth 150.000 Aus a year dependant on the role.

Are you able to advise specifically what he does? What is his trade, any qualifications? What state are you looking to move to?

note the above info is based on Australia - I don't know about NZ however a lot of kiwis come over here because they believe it pays better if that helps.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh and if I was to suggest a website I would suggest seek.com.au it is a well used job searching website, not all jobs post wages however it should give you a rough indication.


----------



## Paddysgrl (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Mania, thanks for the reply.

My husband has experience in OSHA (safety tech) fire fighting, process operator as well as paramedic/Life instructor. 
We've narrowed our search to operations because his certifications are only valid in America.

The only area that doesn't interest us is Sydney (hubby says no) Originally looked at Perth due to Gorgon and Wheatstone. 
I personally loved Adelaide.

Open to numerous outlets 



Mania said:


> Income is hard because it varies drastically!
> 
> For instance working with Blackwater in Perth pays a hell of s lot less then working with Blackwater in say Karratha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Paddysgrl said:


> Hi Mania, thanks for the reply.
> 
> My husband has experience in OSHA (safety tech) fire fighting, process operator as well as paramedic/Life instructor.
> We've narrowed our search to operations because his certifications are only valid in America.
> ...


Thats why you are seeing such confusing wages!

Gorgon and Wheatstone are both fly in fly out locations and will attract unusually high salarys.

If he has firefighting experience and medical, a very IV healthcare and a cert iii mines rescue would put him in good standing for onsite emergency management..those 2 qualifications would set you back around 10k though.

I am Perth based and my partner works FIFO as a receptionist, she earns 70k a year, if she was Perth based that would be more like 45k. Thats village / hospitality as opposed to mining too (Sodexo scummy rip off the staff company).

For an operational FIFO role, I would suggest you expect 100,000 and be pleasently surprised when he gets more.


----------



## Paddysgrl (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey Mania,

Wow, I would have thought the FIFO earned a considerable amount more than $100k. Well, maybe not "considerable" but closer to the $200k mark.
My husband earns a min of $150k now and he's home every day! 

Not looking for BIG bucks but a nice lifestyle. We truly enjoy the outdoors so quality of life is high on our list 

How bad are the mosquitos in Perth? They are a constant pest here in Texas.



Mania said:


> Thats why you are seeing such confusing wages!
> 
> Gorgon and Wheatstone are both fly in fly out locations and will attract unusually high salarys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Paddysgrl said:


> Hey Mania,
> 
> Wow, I would have thought the FIFO earned a considerable amount more than $100k. Well, maybe not "considerable" but closer to the $200k mark.
> My husband earns a min of $150k now and he's home every day!
> ...


Again a hard one to answer it is location, roster, job role, contract specific. Depending what he does then yes a lot more is very possible. For instance a 4weeks on :1 week of construction contract will pay big bucks, I was on around 350k as a casual employee. Currently it is an employers market with a lot of recent redundancies there is a large amount of skilled labour in WA and minimal roles thus wages have dropped.

Perth based Health and Safety - http://m.seek.com.au/job/32731113

8 jobs currently listed on seek in the 150k+ mining/oils/gas industry -

http://m.seek.com.au/jobsearch?keyw...ype=Annual&where=Western australia&sitekey=au

Job searches were just for WA but would suggest you have a look around there. Most jobs don't display a wage however the filters give you a good idea.

Wait 150k USD?! That's good money for the states!

I personally am a mosquito magnet, when I lived in the centre of Perth I very rarely got bitten. I now live in the Perth hills, I get bitten daily, they aren't as bad as the ones I encountered in South Carolina though!


----------

